#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  mijn aanwinst van de PA markt 2003

## moderator

In dit onderwerp nabeurs ruimschoots de gelegenheid om je nieuw aangekochte 2ehands licht en geluids attributen te showen, te bespreken en te babbelen over de dingen die je eigenlijk zocht mar waar je net naast greep...

Dit onderwerp gaat pas *na* de PA markt open....

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## moderator

nieuwsgierig zijn jullie wel he...
131 keer gelezen dat het onderwerp nog niet actief was <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

In dit onderwerp jullie reacties op en over de PA markt 2003
Voor de liefhebber, ja je mag ook foto's plaatsen, vertel er dan wel ff bij wat het is enzo...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## DJ Pim

JB-Systems LM 400 sturing
Vijf liter rookvloeistof
Klein stroomspul

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)

----------


## Merijndj

Ik weet het, dit hoort hier niet echt thuis.....

Ik ben helemaal niet geweest.... sorry.....

(geen normaal vervoer, moest met de ns enz).

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## SWDJ

Bedankt voor het tasje met pen en zelfklevende kalender en licht-geluid sticker!

Ik heb een flightcase (4he) gekocht voor 2 blikjes Chocomel<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
En ik krijg binnenkort een QSC versterker (had niet genoeg cash)
Was verder erg leuk, ik had nog overwogen om 2 van die Ohm subjes te kopen (E450), maar die waren wat te groot, en oud.

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Reemski

Wat een oude klere-meuk... 

Kom net terug maar heb helemaal niets gekocht..

Wat wel opviel was dat er voor de redelijk goede spullen relatief veel geld werd gevraagd. Af en toe zelfs belachelijk veel geld. 

Verder heel veel oude rotzooi...

----------


## bas_geluid

Toch maar twee EV-tjes gekocht, je weet wel die bekende s200.

Verder niets bijzonders maar, was wel weer een leuke beurs. Groter als vorig jaar.

Nu wachten op de PA-markt 2004

groeten Bas

----------


## DJ Pim

he, ik heb geen pen erbij gekregen <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)

----------


## Max

ja, leuk tasje met stickers enzo

ik heb drie dingen gekocht, was er rond 09.00 en was rond 11.30 weer weg ...
Ik was met mijn ouders <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik heb gekocht:

Ik heb een Par 56 set gekocht bestaande uit een DEGELIJK statief, een set van 4 par 56 chroom longnose met 300w. lampen en een digitale DMX t4 bar, deze hele set voor maar 275 (niet duur hé ?)

Verder zag ik een line beamer liggen, toen ik hem mocht zien deed ie het niet,die verkoper dacht dat het lampje kapot was ... hij zij dat ik heb voor 5 mog meenemen, ik had het gedaan, kom ik thuis ff helemaal afgepoetst en lammpje eropnieuw ingestoken, steek stekker in het stop kontact, en werkt perfect, dus heb een leuk effect voor maar 5

en verder had ik nog een 2HE blindpanel gekocht met daarin 6 'stopcontacten'-met klepjes die ik strax kan gebruiken in mijn flightcase voor de schakelpaneel, deze was ook 5 euro.

Het was erg leuk, helaas kleiner als ik verwacht had, maar heb leuke aankopen gedaan en ben erg tevreden, heb voor neit al te veel geld leuke aankopen gedaan !

 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale  <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik heb nix gekocht. Ik heb het helemaal eens met Reemski. Allemaal oude ter*ng zooi. Er zaten wel wat leuke dingetjes tussen maar die waren of al verkocht of veel ste duur. 

Maar wel weer een hoop bekende gezien was wel gezellie
M.V.G

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## Mathijs

Wat veel troep. Maar ook wel leuke dingen.

Ik heb echt een superkoop gedaan:
2x JBL 4312A Control monitor VOOOOOR: 215 eurotjes!!!

Een paar jaar geleden had ik hier al een set van. Helaas had een colega van mij van een van deze de woofer gesloopt. Toen heb ik ze met stukke woofer voor 600 gulden verkocht. Zeeer veel spijt hierna. 

Dingen waren nieuw 3200 gulden p.s. Kan ze dus weer makkelijk voor 5x zoveel verkopen als ik ze nu heb gekocht (niet dat ik dat doe)

Mijn dag/week/maand kan niet meer stuk!!!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## ZaNyDu

Ik vond het ook dit jaar weer heel gezellig op de pa-markt, en heb 6 meter prolyte truss gekocht en nog 30 meter krachtstroomkabel.

----------


## moderator

> citaat:
> he, ik heb geen pen erbij gekregen <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>
> Greetz,
> DJ Pim
> Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)



Dat is omdat je nooit iets zinnigs tiept, ik dacht..dan zal ie ook niets zinnigs schrijven....geintje!

Hoop leuke mensen gesproken, hoop mensen gesproken die heel veel voor heel weinig wilden, toch nog vriendelijk gebleven  :Smile: 

Er zijn enkele leuke en informatieve fotoos gemaakt, zo staat Tessa (die met ddat aaan/uit knopje op dr kin...) van de catering leuk op de foto...met key-cord natuurlijk  :Smile: 

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## pieterjan

Ik was ook weer een van de partij, Heb helaas niks gekocht maar toch zaken gedaan !!

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Maar mijn baas verkoopt, Dutch.Audio.Proffesional.&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## johan L.

De  verkoopter van de J&H stand

Iko The gaffakid (uitleg volgt)

De dames van de catering

De uitleg van iko the gaffakid (ingewikkeld he)

Gaffamaster Rob @ work

De vang ploeg.

overzichtje.  :Smile: 

En nu?

Ehhhhhhhhh.

Pieter jan kan nu ook vrolijk kijken.

Lachen naar het vogeltje

Morgen brengen we hem terug naar de inrichting.

Die Hard roadie aan het werk.


Net deed ie het nog.

----------


## pieterjan

Ah neeeeeeeeeee

Ik sta er weer lomp op !!!

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems

----------


## Rv

Heel veel racks geprobeerd ... heel veel, en helemaal op het einde, toen ik dacht dat het er niet meer van zou komen toch onze goesting gevonden! (200 euro)


Ook een racklight van Furman (75 euro), een rack-caseke (40 euro), wat rollen gaffa (10 euro), wat microklemmen (2 euro), neutrik speakon 8-polige (kabeldelen en chassis, die kosten werkelijk niks daar hé! 1 en 2 euro) en dan nog 55 meter 8 * 2,5mm² soepele speakerkabel (80 euro).

Achja, we hebben gekocht wat we moesten hebben, hebben leuke mensen ontmoet, was een leuke uitstap.

We hadden een 20 m speakerkabel meer moeten kopen, ook wat meer stekkers (powercon, speacon) en eventueel nog enkele statiefkes, maareuh ... als het geld op is ... sja ...

Toch een tevreden klant hier hoor!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Max

Ze hadden nergens goedkope speakon kabel liggen <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale  <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Radar

Mijn aankopen van afgelopen zaterdag

Een bellenblaas machine voor de musical SOAP


En nog een bellenblaas machine


Een kick microfoon


Eentje voor de snare


4 microfoontjes voor de tom


3 maal actief DI boxje


En 4 keer een par ( geld moest op)

----------


## RDH

k von dat er idd een hoop meuk tussenzat maar ook wel leuke dingetjes
k heb een ampje gekocht (2x800 @ 4 ohm) en nog een X-overtje en een rackventilator. verder nog wat neutrik zooi.

groeten,

Remco

----------


## DJ sebastiano

ik heb gekocht:

7x par 56 longnose voor maar 25 euro!
een grote flightcase
een par 36
een mengpaneel
lampen voor in de parren
en nog wat kleine bedradingen

----------


## beyma

Ik vond het weerhelemaal TOPPIE, alleen de verhoudingen zijn soms een beetje zoek qua prijs,Bv een plank met een handje vol reflector lampen erop doodleuk te koop aan bieden voor 250 euro (!!!) en daarnaast stond een griven helios voor 900 euro, omdat dit centre piece nieuw dik 6000 gulden heeft gekost vindt ik dit een goede prijs, maar die 8x8 lampjes hebben dit nieuw dus nooit gekost...
verder nog een aantal bose 102 personal monitors zien staan voor 200 euro per stuk, dit is dus vrijwel nieuw prijs, alleen jammer dat deze er alles behalve nieuw uitzagen...
Wat ik dan wel heb gekocht, twee sony minidisk spelers voor 20 euro per stuk, verder nog een 4 kanaals dimmer voor 15 euro en dat was het dan voor dit jaar....

Oja, ik zag nog een stapeltje crest CA 6 en 9 staan , ik heb de mijne ook van de pa markt, ik betaalde toen voor de ca6 700 gulden(met case en aansluitingen), deze stond nu voor 900 euro..... ach, lekker belangrijk, me salaris is ook naar boven afgerond (in me dromen) 

Ik krijg de indruk dat sommige gewoon niet van hun spullen af willen!!!!!

Martijn

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik ben er niet eens geweest...ik vond mezelf wat slimmer...heb 3 klussen gedaan...:-))))  Dat bracht tenminste geld op....:-))

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## schuijn

Ach de beurs zit er weer op en wij zijn weer wat lichteffect rijker.
-Zeven robocolors type 3 plus twee control blokken(voor weinig)  
 bedankt mannen uit Rotterdam.
-1 perfect werkende synchro zap ook van martin in flight-cases.
-diverse flight-cases
-en een hoop lol gehad 

En nu maar weer wachten op de volgende PA
Schuijn ut Hattem

----------


## CyberNBD

2x Backdrop 6mtr breed 4.5 hoog voor 80 euro samen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>(Jammer dat het de laatste waren, kon er nog wel wat gebruiken).
1x Shill kabeltrommel met een metertje of 50 12 parige socapex voor 20 euro.
1x 2HE 19" kastje met een lading XLR en een CEE aansluiting waar ik nog altijd niet weet wat ik ermee moet.  (Werd me tijdens het afbreken van de stand toegestopt, dank Rudy <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>).

Maarre het was erg gezellig, veel lol gehad (zie iko the gaffakid) en veel mensen ontmoet.

Baal er alleen een beetje van dat ik die g*****se truss towers nou nog niet kwijt ben <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Pugna77

Hee de Pa markt was echt vet

Ik heb een Tornado dmx scanner van Showtech gekocht voor 150 euro
en een dmx tafel: lite-puter cx5, maar dan een kopie voor 240. Echt super blij. Alleen weet ik nog niet helemaal hoe die tafel werkt want de handleiding is klote. 

Pugna 4ever

----------


## dome

Ik ben maar even geweest en het volgende aangeschaft.

1 x Dateq lpm 7.2
2 x Pioneer cdj 500 II



Totaal  620,-

Ik was er meteen bij opening want ik had niet veel tijd, moest nog een show draaien.
Maar wat een drukte zeg. Een aantal stands niet eens kunnen bekijken door de drukte.

Ook de prijzen lagen bij sommige erg hoog en er stond veel meuk tussen.

Wat mij ook opviel dat er erg veel nieuw spul aanwezig was.


Gegroet,

----------


## techniekmoderator

Ook Sadam Woestijn heeft wat leuke spullen gekocht op de pa markt


Newbie-moderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## Michael

> citaat:
> Ook Sadam Woestijn heeft wat leuke spullen gekocht op de pa markt
> Newbie-moderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid



In een woord: BOMVET <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> Ik ben maar even geweest en het volgende aangeschaft.
> 
> 1 x Dateq lpm 7.2
> 2 x Pioneer cdj 500 II
> 
> 
> Totaal  620,-



Hmm geen geld lijkt mij (mits in goede staat), jammer genoeg had ik geen tijd (terrasje leggen). volgend jaar dan maar. en zoals ik dat hier lees moet ik dus blikjes chocomel mee nemen

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## SWDJ

> citaat:
>  en zoals ik dat hier lees moet ik dus blikjes chocomel mee nemen



Ik heb ze gewoon daar gekocht hoor <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Pugna77

Hoezo, kan je dan met blikjes chocomel betalen? Dat zou wel mooi zijn. Dan ga ik volgend jaar blikjes chocomel verkopen!!!

Pugna
Light is an art, don't screw it...

----------


## BENjpt

Mijn (onze) aanwinst:

16 kanaals DMX paneel showtec NIEUW 120 eur.
4 kanaals Fostex recording (HD) tafel NIEUW 100 eur.
Een berg multi's.... gratis <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
6x par56 short --&gt; 50 eurootjes..
en nog wat losse rommel...

wel een aardig dagje gehad dus..

Maar idd ook een hoop ouwe zooi...

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## twtia

Dit dus:

de fostex, nieuw voor 100,-



de multi van 10,- (samen met nog 60 meter licht multi)



Heerlijk zo'n Pa beurs. 
Nu ik hier toch de foto van de multi post gelijk een vraag: wie kent deze multi aansluiting en/of weet waar deze te verkrijgen is.

groeten,

Gijbert

----------


## CyberNBD

Socapex, heb zelf ook een haspel met 50 mtr van dat spul gekocht voor 20 euro, komen bij mij wel LK 25 connectoren aan te zitten, om versterkerracks en processor te linken.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik zou eerder zeggen dat het een "geluids" Socapex is....zon een hangt ook aan mijn FX rack....

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## CyberNBD

Als ik um ga gebruiken om processor en versterkerrack te linken zal het zeker geen licht socapex zijn nee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## twtia

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>bedankt voor de reactie. Ik heb ook geluidsocapex, de rest van de kabels was allemaal multi-licht.

groeten,

Gijsbert

----------


## Turboblauw

heyz 

Was wel zelf niet aanwezig op de beurs, ma me collega(van zijn drive-inn) heeft toch nog 2 leuke turbosound amps gekocht en een eso mixertje 

mvg larz

----------


## djbirdie

Ik heb meegeholpen met de MH-test, maar heb toch nog ff vlak voor het einde 4x PAR56-short voor 20 euro weten te krijgen.

&gt;&gt;&gt; DJ Birdie

----------


## Jan-Peter

De foto's van de PA-markt zijn inmiddels geplaatst op de website
fttp://www.pa-markt.nl
Geef ook een LEUK bericht in het gastenboek van de PA-markt.

Voor de geïnteresseerden: er zijn ruim 1400 bezoekers geweest !

----------


## Jan-Peter

OM al het gezeur tegen te gaan van mensen die commentaar hadden op DeeJ. Hier het bewijs dat er wel degelijk serieus getetst is met de movingheads en belangstelling was er wel degelijk.

----------


## maarten

ik zie hier nog niet echt bewijs dat er getest wordt

----------


## djdarno

Hmmmmm  inderdaad!!  

Maar 1 ding klopt wel als ik 5 min naar de foto kijk dan lijkt het net als of ik weer op de beurs ben.... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Jan-Peter

Dan is het dus toch een goede foto ! Meer foto's op www.pa-markt.nl

Hen jij ook leuke foto's gemaakt, mail ze gerust en wellicht plaatsen we ze op de site erbij !

P.S. Noteer maar vast in je agenda, zij het onder voorbehoud:

DJ's Place: 14 en/of 15 oktober 2003 ?!
PA-markt 2004: 28 februari ?!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Jan Peter....kijk eerst ff of het dan toevallig geen carnaval is in het zuiden......Het zal niet de eerste keer zijn dat het samen valt...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## djdarno

5 min naar een foto kijken wind ik niet leuk.... 
Zo'n foto plaatsen is leuk maar geeft totaal geen overzicht (momentopname) wat er nu gedaan is. 

Hopelijk heeft de volgende test een hoger entertainment gehalte..

----------


## DJ.T

Het is een test djdarno, zoiets doe je serieus.
Een hoger entertainment gehalte is dan dus ook echt niet de bedoeling. 
Ben je een beetje licht-gek dan vind je dit sowieso al practig en hoeft er verder niks bij gedaan te worden. Het was niet de bedoeling dat het een hele show werd of wel soms?

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## djdarno

Ok ben ik met je eens maar waarom zo'n test dan oop een 2e handse beurs waar alleen maar entertainment is???  Het is een markt daar wordt gehandeld en heeft dus een hoog entertainment gehaalte. 
Dan vind ik het niet echt gepast om daar een test te doen.

1 voordeel was wel. Als je wat rust wilde in de gaos dan loop je even langs de MH test want daar was het toch rustig  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tja...ik begrijp toch eigenlijk al niet helemaal, wat licht en moving heads op "de PA markt" doen....PA staat toch voor "public adress"? Een geluidssysteem uit vroegere tijden, toen nog met heel veel hoorns en publiek gericht???.....<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Noem het dan de L&G markt/beurs...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## nicovwijk

Voor ons was de PA-markt ook weer geslaagd!
we hebben het volgende gekocht:

- Dj mingle (alleen hebben we de trafo laten liggen daar, dus die word nagezonden... dus kan hem helaas nog niet testen  :Frown:  )
- 2 switchpacks
- Njd microbeam in flightcase
- 6 meter truss
- Wat truss haken
- 'n flowertje
- Flightcase
- wat kabels
- Koffertje voor statieven

en een hoop lol! Tot volgend jaar!



Groeten Nico

----------


## DJ sebastiano

wat is er allemaal op DJ's place?

groeten, sebastiano

----------


## Jan-Peter

Ik denk dat we over DJ's place t.z.t. een aprat topic kunnen gaan openen i.o.m. de moderator en de directie van J&H.

Om je enige idee te geven, zal DJ's Place echt een ontmoeting moeten worden voor de DJ's en aanverwante doelgroepen. Vooralsnog ga ik eerst elders in Europa kijken hoe ze zo iets doen en dat concept proberen we dan hier ook neer te zetten.

Het zal een één-avond-beurs worden met waarschijnlijk een gezellige after-party. Gezien de werktijden van de meeste DJ's (vrij-za-zo) zal deze beurs op een dinsdag of woensdag gaan plaatsvinden.

Als dit concept niet haalbaar is, maken we er misschien een DJ-Vlooienmarkt van. Gewoon heel veel marktkraampjes in de hal.

Medio mei 2003 zal er meer duidelijk worden. Kijk tegen die tijd maar eens op http://www.djs-place.nl

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Misschien niet de juiste plek om dit te melden; maar: de links op de PA-Markt website, fotopagina, kloppen niet allemaal; achter sommige plaatjes zit de verkeerde vergroting  :Smile: .

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Jan-Peter

Ja, foutje is reeds bekend, wordt vanavond aangewerkt.

Maar ja zo kom je wel aan heel veel "hits" op je site !!!!!

----------


## beyma

Jan Peter, de PA markt vlak aan het EINDE van een maand organiseren is niet echt slim !!  De meeste mensen krijgen hun salaris op de eerste, en kunnen er dus mensen zijn die dan net ff krap zitten....
By the way, ik krijg me vakantiegeld op 1/3 duzzz 

martijn

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:Jan Peter, de PA markt vlak aan het EINDE van een maand organiseren is niet echt slim !!  De meeste mensen krijgen hun salaris op de eerste, en kunnen er dus mensen zijn die dan net ff krap zitten....
> By the way, ik krijg me vakantiegeld op 1/3 duzzz



Heel simpel... ff sparen

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## Jan-Peter

Ik vind het best fijn dat iedereen meedenkt.
Helaas zit de maand maart 2004 in Euretco al helemaal vol. Anders wordt het pas medio april en dan is iedereen al weer enorm druk met klussen. Vooralsnog is 28 februari ook nog maar een optie. Er is nog een andere gegadigde voor dezelfde datum.

Effe geduld en anders gaan we op zoek naar een andere, passende en betaalbare lokatie in Midden Nederland.

----------


## Jan-Peter

De foto-pagina is inmiddels aangepast.
Excuses voor het ongemak.

Foto's mogen gebruikt worden op eigen sites, ter onderstening van promotionele aktiviteiten voor de PA-markt, mits als bronvermelding wordt vermeld: foto: Eureka Events - Houten

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> De foto-pagina is inmiddels aangepast.
> Excuses voor het ongemak.
> 
> Foto's mogen gebruikt worden op eigen sites, ter onderstening van promotionele aktiviteiten voor de PA-markt, mits als bronvermelding wordt vermeld: foto: Eureka Events - Houten



Zou graag willen Jan-Peter, maar volgens mij zijn wij niet echt blijven plakken op die foto's.......

Of heb je sensuur gehouden en zijn wij er niet doorheen gekomen?!


*Showtechniek*

----------


## ronaldbu

ik had ook nog willen gaan maar werd verhindered vet klote want ik had nog wel wat spul nodig wanneer is de volgende pa markt dan ????

dikkeu vett'n gek

----------


## speakerfreak

volgend jaar weer he<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ik was al een paar maandjes van te voren begonnen met sparen <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle> waardoor ik 480 euro te besteden had <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Wat heb ik allemaal voor dat geld gekocht:
- 2x showtec tornado scan (a 150, roze uitvoering)
- 1x dmx scan controller
- 2x dmx kabel
- 2x grote flightcases
- 1x jerrycannetje rookvloeistof
- 1x harting connector (ik had 6 setjes nodig, maar alles was op)
- en mijn moeder had nog voor 50 euro kleding voor toneel gekocht.
  Oftewel een hele achterbak vol met audo kleding <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
- 1x een enrom geni lichteffect, is een 800 watt moonflower effect, met strobo, snelheid kan je instellen, en er zit ook nog een spiegelkap bij waardoor je heel veel verschillende effecten krijgt.





Dit effect heeft wel 15! euro gekost <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> Dat vind ik nou het mooiste van de pa markt.

Ik vond het een hele geslaagde dag (ondanks de deuk die mijn moeder in de auto heeft gereden <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>) Vooral omdat ik er met wat vrienden heen wes, dat maakt het gezellig.

----------


## speakerfreak

sow hallooo,

wat is dat voor mega ding 2 x zo groot als die stoel...

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Max

VET !!!

wel grappig effect, en voor díé prijs <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik dacht dat mijn linebeamer voor 5 euro al gekoop was !

 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale  <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Overdrive

Is dat toevallig een Geni Radiance?
Dan hoort er origineel een HMI-575 lampie in toch?

Bij dit effect heb je het idee alsof je een dikke eindtrap in je truss hangt want hij weegt zo rond de 30 kg (niet echt handig voor on the road dus)!!

Leuk effect voor 15 euro, en je kan em sturen met 0-10v niet??

Groetjes

----------


## dj Q-bone

het is idd een geni, de naam weet ik niet, en er zit idd een hmi lamp in. Dat ding is ook netezwaar, dus we hebben er een appart stalen sttief voor, we gebruiken hem dan ook lleen voor de grootste feesten. Er zit een soort van controller bij, namelijk een schuifmetertje, waarmee je de verschillende modes kan kiezen (strobo + snel draaien, langzaam draaien, stilstaan, spiegelschijf draaien, prisma stil enz...) 

Het geeft nog wel het mooiste effect als je die op een statief zonder spiegelkap achter ons neerzet, dan krijg je een 800 watt strobo-end flower effect achter je <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## beyma

He Dj Q-bone, weet je wat een HMI lampje los nieuw kost?!<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>
En een hmi moet je aan  zetten en voorlopig niet meer uit doen, bij aan uit aan uit in korte tijd achter elkaar kan je de lamp afschrijven!!! doe er je voordeel mee zou ik zeggen!!!!

Martijn

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ja kost ongeveer 75 euro op licht-geluid, maar die strobo functie gaat ook dmv aan ingebouwde shutter <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:maar die strobo functie gaat ook dmv aan ingebouwde shutter



Denk dat hij dat ook zelf wel snapte maar het was eerder een tip om je lamp niet als te snel te laten overlijden.  :Smile: 

Groetjes

----------


## dj Q-bone

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:maar die strobo functie gaat ook dmv aan ingebouwde shutter
> 			
> ...



Inderdaad nu ik het nog eens een keer nalees zie ik het ook <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Bedankt voor de tip.

----------


## djdarno

Ik zal zeggen succes met het opbouwen en het afbreken van het apparaat. Mij iets te zwaar en log.

Maar voor dat geld had ik hem ook meegenomen. Leuk voor en de slaapkamer.

----------


## jop

Hey, zoween heb ik d'r ook gekocht. Alleen bij mij zit er een vierkante spiegelkap op. Het lampje is heel erg duur (575 hmi). Maar ik ben erg dom geweest als je bedenkt dat ze er nog eentje hadden voor 15 euro. Maargoe, het is een heftig apparaatje. Hij staan nu op statief achter ons opgesteld.

Groeten

----------


## Max

<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik had toch ff beter moeten kijken ...
ik hoop dat er volgend jaar weer van dulke lichteffecten zijn voor spot prijsjes <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Want dan begin ik al vroeg met sparen !

 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale  <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## dj Q-bone

Heej jop, dat kan wel kloppen. Dan heb jij "Het kleinere broertje" Tenminste volgens deze site: http://www.crazyevents.ch/verkauf/geni/brilliance.html

Hoeveel had jij dan eigenlijk voor die brilliance betaald?

Wij hebben hem trouwens ook achter ons op een appart statief opgesteld, vaak zonder lichtkap. Dan krijg je een 800 watt sterke witte strboende moonflower die achter ons naar de zaal schijnt, echt een prachtig effect <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

